# [nvidia]Aceleración 3D imposible! (cerrado)

## Magnum44

Hola, hace ya tiempo que tengo problemas con la aceleración 3D y no le había dado importancia hasta hoy que he vuelto a probar Beryl (y me va como el culo... a pedos). La cuestión es que he seguido un montón de howtos para poner a funcionar la aceleración, pero no hay manera, no me da ningún error ni warning ni nada, simplemente me dice que está funcionando, pero no funciona. Estas son las respuestas de mi sistema:

```
$ glxgears -info

GL_RENDERER   = GeForce FX 5200/AGP/SSE/3DNOW!

GL_VERSION    = 2.0.2 NVIDIA 87.76

GL_VENDOR     = NVIDIA Corporation

GL_EXTENSIONS = GL_ARB_depth_texture GL_ARB_fragment_program GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow GL_ARB_fragment_shader GL_ARB_half_float_pixel GL_ARB_imaging GL_ARB_multisample GL_ARB_multitexture GL_ARB_occlusion_query GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object GL_ARB_point_parameters GL_ARB_point_sprite GL_ARB_shadow GL_ARB_shader_objects GL_ARB_shading_language_100 GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp GL_ARB_texture_compression GL_ARB_texture_cube_map GL_ARB_texture_env_add GL_ARB_texture_env_combine GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3 GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat GL_ARB_texture_rectangle GL_ARB_transpose_matrix GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object GL_ARB_vertex_program GL_ARB_vertex_shader GL_ARB_window_pos GL_S3_s3tc GL_EXT_texture_env_add GL_EXT_abgr GL_EXT_bgra GL_EXT_blend_color GL_EXT_blend_func_separate GL_EXT_blend_minmax GL_EXT_blend_subtract GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array GL_EXT_Cg_shader GL_EXT_draw_range_elements GL_EXT_fog_coord GL_EXT_framebuffer_object GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil GL_EXT_packed_pixels GL_EXT_paletted_texture GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object GL_EXT_point_parameters GL_EXT_rescale_normal GL_EXT_secondary_color GL_EXT_separate_specular_color GL_EXT_shadow_funcs GL_EXT_shared_texture_palette GL_EXT_stencil_two_side GL_EXT_stencil_wrap GL_EXT_texture3D GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc GL_EXT_texture_cube_map GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp GL_EXT_texture_env_combine GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3 GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic GL_EXT_texture_lod GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias GL_EXT_texture_object GL_EXT_texture_sRGB GL_EXT_timer_query GL_EXT_vertex_array GL_HP_occlusion_test GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat GL_KTX_buffer_region GL_NV_blend_square GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color GL_NV_depth_clamp GL_NV_fence GL_NV_float_buffer GL_NV_fog_distance GL_NV_fragment_program GL_NV_fragment_program_option GL_NV_gpu_program_parameters GL_NV_half_float GL_NV_light_max_exponent GL_NV_multisample_filter_hint GL_NV_occlusion_query GL_NV_packed_depth_stencil GL_NV_pixel_data_range GL_NV_point_sprite GL_NV_primitive_restart GL_NV_register_combiners GL_NV_register_combiners2 GL_NV_texgen_reflection GL_NV_texture_compression_vtc GL_NV_texture_env_combine4 GL_NV_texture_expand_normal GL_NV_texture_rectangle GL_NV_texture_shader GL_NV_texture_shader2 GL_NV_texture_shader3 GL_NV_vertex_array_range GL_NV_vertex_array_range2 GL_NV_vertex_program GL_NV_vertex_program1_1 GL_NV_vertex_program2 GL_NV_vertex_program2_option GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap GL_SGIS_texture_lod GL_SGIX_depth_texture GL_SGIX_shadow GL_SUN_slice_accum

960 frames in 5.0 seconds = 191.981 FPS

```

```
$ glxinfo|grep direct

direct rendering: Yes
```

```
# eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   nvidia *

  [2]   xorg-x11

```

```
 # tail /etc/make.conf

[I] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

     Available versions:  1.0.8776-r1 ~1.0.9631-r1 ~1.0.9746-r1 ~1.0.9755-r1

     Installed versions:  1.0.8776-r1(12:27:09 25/04/07)(kernel_linux)

     Homepage:            http://www.nvidia.com/

     Description:         NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries
```

```
LINGUAS="es"

ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1"

LANGUAGE="34"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia fbdev nv none"

LIRC_DEVICES="serial sir avermedia98 avermedia creative creative_infracd"

```

¿A alguien se le ocurre alguna idea? A mi ya se me han acabado

----------

## Neodraco

Según esto:

```
$ glxinfo|grep direct

direct rendering: Yes
```

sí que tienes aceleración. ¿Qué es exactamente no lo que no funciona? ¿Es Beryl únicamente lo que no va? ¿Lo estás ejecutando correctamente? ¿Cual es la salida cuando lo ejecutas? Creo que Beryl necesita unos drivers 9xxx para funcionar, no estoy seguro.

Cosas que debes probar:

- Mirar la salida de beryl

- Una versión de los drivers reciente (la 87.xx es muy vieja)

- Asegurarte de que tienes todas las cosas que pueden hacer la puñeta (como AIGLX) desactivadas en el xorg.conf

- Si todo lo demás falla, pegar el xorg.conf

Ale, ya tienes faena.

----------

## Magnum44

 *Neodraco wrote:*   

> Según esto:
> 
> ```
> $ glxinfo|grep direct
> 
> ...

 

Ok, acabo de actualizar los drivers de nvidia a los últimos en portage y la cosa sigue igual.

Dejando un poco de lado Beryl y simplemente centrándonos en la aceleración, ejecutando glxgears esta es la salida:

```
$ glxgears

839 frames in 5.0 seconds = 167.775 FPS

825 frames in 5.0 seconds = 164.992 FPS

293 frames in 5.0 seconds = 58.513 FPS

282 frames in 5.0 seconds = 56.367 FPS

```

Además que pone el procesador al 100% cuando se está ejecutando, por lo que realmente no utiliza la aceleración. Por lo que si no me va la aceleración ni en el glxgears, dificilmente va a ir en Beryl.

Este es mi xorg.conf:

```
$ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen         "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

#       Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

#       Load  "speedo"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

#Section "InputDevice"

#       Identifier  "MX700"

#       Driver      "mouse"

#       Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

#       Option      "Dev Name" "Logitech USB Receiver"

#       Option      "Protocol" "evdev"

#       Option      "Buttons" "10"

#       Option      "ZAxisMapping" "9 10"

#       Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "0"

#EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Acer"

        ModelName    "AL2021"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]"

        Option      "DPMS" "on"

        Option      "DigitalVibrance" "0"

        Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

        Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Modes   "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Modes   "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection
```

¿Más ideas?

----------

## elchicosinhada

Quizás tengas algo activado en el kernel que de problemas. Mira todo lo que tengas relacionado con la grafia

----------

## Neodraco

¿Mensajes de error (EE) y warnings (WW) en /var/log/Xorg.0.log?

----------

## Magnum44

El kernel lo tengo generado por genkernel (más típico imposible) y "tuneado" según los howtos para hacer funcionar las nvidia.

En cuanto a los mensajes de las X, estos son:

```
$ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep WW

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "DigitalVibrance" is not used

```

```
$ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep EE

Current Operating System: Linux tower 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 #6 SMP PREEMPT Tue Apr 24 12:54:22 CEST 2007 i686

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

```

Lo cual nos deja como estábamos... yo empiezo a no verle lógica a esto...

----------

## kabutor

Prueba a especificar la profundidad de colores a 24

DefaultDepth 24

Justo debajo de Monitor "Monitor0"

Hay drivers que no aceleran ni la mitad en 16 Bits de color.

Aun asi la FX5200 para beryl me da q te va a ir muy lenta.

Edit: sino, haz un backup del xorg.conf y prueba a volverlo a hacer con los valores por defecto del xorgconf cambiando tan solo nvdia por nv.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Yo usaba beryl con una Gf FX5200, la tengo por ahi tirada, la voy a poner en esta pc apenas me sobren unos minutos para ver cuanto me tira el glxgears y te posteo el resultado.

Lento? Para nada, funcionaba de lujo con un pentium III de 750Mhz y 256Mb de ram.

Saludos!

----------

## Magnum44

Nada, ya he probado lo de defaultdepth 24 y nada, sigue todo igual. De hecho, me acabo de dar cuenta de que aplicaciones de video a pantalla completa me van lentas desde que he instalado los ultimos drivers de nvidia... por ejemplo el TVTime, si lo tengo en ventana pequeña me pone el procesador a 30-40% de carga, y a pantalla completa lo pone a 100% y da saltos.

Vamos que esto no usa la gráfica para nada, usa el procesador a saco. 

En cuanto a lo del xorg, ya lo habia probado hace unos días y nada.

¿Se os ocurre algo más que probar? Empiezo a pensar en cortarme las venas ya...

----------

## Magnum44

Acabo de actualizar al kernel 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 y de cambiar la opción de agpgart a módulo pero nada, todo sigue igual. Lo único que he conseguido por ahora es activarle los FastWrite a la tarjeta siguiendo esta guia: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Nvidia_Driver_AGP_FastWrite_and_Side_Band_Addressing

```
cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

Status:          Enabled

Driver:          AGPGART

AGP Rate:        8x

Fast Writes:     Enabled

SBA:             Enabled

```

```
$ cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/card

Fast Writes:     Supported

SBA:             Supported

AGP Rates:       8x 4x

Registers:       0x1f000e1b:0x1f000312

```

```
cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/host-bridge

Host Bridge:     PCI device 1106:3189

Fast Writes:     Supported

SBA:             Supported

AGP Rates:       8x 4x

Registers:       0x1f000a1b:0x1f000b1a

```

Ah, y el tvtime sigue llendo lento cuando lo pongo a pantalla completa... joer, valla mierda. Voy a instalar un juego opengl básico (chromium) para hacer más pruebas a ver que me dice...

Mientras tanto, agradezco más sugerencias, a mi ya se me acaban los recursos.

----------

## Magnum44

Confirmadas mis sospechas, chromium dice que uso aceleración software:

```
-OpenAL-----------------------------------------------------

Vendor     : OpenAL Community

Renderer   : Software

Version    : 1.1

Extensions :

ALC_EXT_capture                 AL_EXT_capture

AL_EXT_vorbis                   AL_EXT_MP3

AL_LOKI_quadriphonic            AL_LOKI_play_position

AL_LOKI_WAVE_format             AL_LOKI_IMA_ADPCM_format

AL_LOKI_buffer_data_callback    ALC_LOKI_audio_channel

------------------------------------------------------------

```

... cada dia entiendo menos...

----------

## ekz

Debe ser porque estás usando la interfaz de AGP que provee el kernel, no el AGP que provee el driver de nvidia:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ekz@localhost ~ $ cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status
> 
> Status:          Enabled
> ...

 

Desactiva la parte de  agpgart en el kernel y  agrega esta opción en el xorg.conf en la parte de la tarjeta de video

```

    Option         "NvAGP" "1"

```

Si no puedes desactivar el agp del kernel (y tienes amd64) sigue este howto del blog de Stolz

**si no resulta prueba cambiar esa línea por     Option          "nvidia" "1", a alguien le resultó una vez**

SAludos

----------

## Magnum44

Nada... no hay manera, he recompilado el kernel 4 veces, los drivers de nvidia otras 4 y aun por encima el sistema va peor que antes... ahora ya ni me muestra el estado de agpgart:

```
# cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

Status:          Disabled

AGP initialization failed, please check the ouput

of the 'dmesg' command and/or your system log file

for additional information on this problem.

```

Actualmente tengo el agpgart compilado en el kernel (*). He probado a ponerlo como módulo, pero entonces no me carga las X y da error al intentar cargar los módulos nvidia y via_agp, los cuales supongo que dependen de agpgart. He intentado cargar el módulo a mano y tampoco me deja, no da ningun error, simplemente no lo carga...

Definitivamente me debo de estar volviendo mico.

¿Cómo puedo hacer para cargar el driver AGP de nvidia y no el del kernel? Se supone que el paquete nvidia-drivers necesita el módulo agpgart no? dios q lio...

----------

## Magnum44

Por cierto, tengo un AMD Athlone XP 2200+ (1800Mhz) así que lo de AMD64 no me vale.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Magnum44

Más datos a ver si descubrimos donde está el problema...

```
# cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep NVIDIA

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  1.0-9755  Mon Feb 26 23:23:13 PST 2007

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Module wfb: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NvAGP" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(**) NVIDIA(0): Use of NVIDIA internal AGP requested

(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce FX 5200 at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 131072 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.34.20.23.dc

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce FX 5200 at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     Acer AL2021 (DFP-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Acer AL2021 (DFP-0): 135.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): Acer AL2021 (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link TMDS

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1600x1200"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1280x1024"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1024x768"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1600 x 1200

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (99, 98); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) NVIDIA(0):     option

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1600x1200"

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "DigitalVibrance" is not used
```

----------

## kabutor

create un xorg nuevo con el xorgconfig y ponle en el driver nvidia y prueba a ver.

Composite bajara el rendimiento tb me imagino.

----------

## Magnum44

 *kabutor wrote:*   

> create un xorg nuevo con el xorgconfig y ponle en el driver nvidia y prueba a ver.
> 
> Composite bajara el rendimiento tb me imagino.

 

Nada, acabo de hacerlo. He creado xorg.conf nuevo con xorgconfig y he cambiado el driver a nvidia y descomentado la linea del glx y sigue como estaba. Se nota un poco de mejora en los datos que da glxgears, pero sigue utilizando aceleración software:

```
$ glxgears

2697 frames in 5.0 seconds = 539.373 FPS

```

Yo creo que el problema viene más bien por el tema del AGPGART, lo que no se es como cargar el módulo AGP de nvidia y no el del kernel. ¿Alguien me puede ilustrar en este procedimiento? Y ya de paso, ¿podéis poner vuestro xorg.conf, y una salida de lsmod para ver que módulos cargais relacionados con la gráfica? y ya de paso un glxgears para comparar estaría tremendo.

Gracias a todossssssss!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Para que te sirva de punto de comparación:

```
11761 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2352.051 FPS

12111 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2422.092 FPS

11575 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2314.884 FPS

12421 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2484.121 FPS

12015 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2402.927 FPS

```

Eso es en un pentium III de 866 con una Geforce 5200 y el AGP a 2X en la bios.

Uso Xorg y nvidia-drivers ambos en ~x86

Saludos!

EDITO: Tengo composite habilitado.

EDITO V2.0 (Ahora que me sobran unos minutos): Glxgears me da esa performance a 1024x768 y baja a 1500 FPS si lo subo a 1280x1024 por ej.

Pego mi xorg.conf por si te sirve para comparar:

```
escritorio@localhost ~ $ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Layout0"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "freetype"

        # Load "xtt"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "glx"

        #Load  "dri"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "Auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc101"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "es"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:

        HorizSync    31.5 - 48.5

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 90.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

        #VideoRam       65536

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        Card        "Geforce 440"

        Option      "NoLogo" "true"

        Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

        Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "1"

        Option      "UseEvents" "false"

        Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth     16

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1280x1024 1024x768"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option      "Composite" "enable"

EndSection
```

Y ya que estamos:

```
escritorio@localhost ~ $ cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

Status:          Enabled

Driver:          AGPGART

AGP Rate:        2x

Fast Writes:     Disabled

SBA:             Disabled
```

```
escritorio@localhost ~ $ sudo lspci | grep VGA

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)

```

```
escritorio@localhost ~ $ equery list nvidia-drivers

[ Searching for package 'nvidia-drivers' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [ ~] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9755-r1 (0)

escritorio@localhost ~ $ equery list xorg-server   

[ Searching for package 'xorg-server' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [ ~] x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0 (0)

escritorio@localhost ~ $ equery list mesa       

[ Searching for package 'mesa' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] media-libs/mesa-6.5.2-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.5.2 (0)

```

Espero que sirva de algo... Realmente no se cual puede ser tu problema pero podemos ir comparando.

Saludos!

----------

## ekz

Hola

Yo también tengo una placa via.., y para poder deshabilitar el agpgart del kernel (aparte de seguir la guía de stolz) desactivé  < >   VIA chipset support (NEW) en la parte de   < > /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

Character Devices

```

 │  

  │ │                               --- Virtual terminal                                                                                  │ │  

  │ │                               [ ]   Support for binding and unbinding console drivers                                               │ │  

  │ │                               [ ] Non-standard serial port support                                                                  │ │  

  │ │                                   Serial drivers  --->                                                                              │ │  

  │ │                               [*] Legacy (BSD) PTY support                                                                          │ │  

  │ │                               (256) Maximum number of legacy PTY in use                                                             │ │  

  │ │                                   IPMI  --->                                                                                        │ │  

  │ │                                   Watchdog Cards  --->                                                                              │ │  

  │ │                               [*] Hardware Random Number Generator Core support                                                     │ │  

  │ │                               <*>   Intel HW Random Number Generator support                                                        │ │  

  │ │                               <*>   AMD HW Random Number Generator support                                                          │ │  

  │ │                               <*>   AMD Geode HW Random Number Generator support                                                    │ │  

  │ │                               <M> /dev/nvram support                                                                                │ │  

  │ │                               <*> Enhanced Real Time Clock Support                                                                  │ │  

  │ │                               < > Double Talk PC internal speech card support                                                       │ │  

  │ │                               < > Siemens R3964 line discipline                                                                     │ │  

  │ │                               < > Applicom intelligent fieldbus card support                                                        │ │  

  │ │                                   Ftape, the floppy tape device driver  --->                                                        │ │  

  │ │                               < > /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)                                                                        │ │  

  │ │                               < > Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)                                   │ │  

  │ │                               < > ACP Modem (Mwave) support                                                                         │ │  

  │ │                               < > NatSemi PC8736x GPIO Support                                                                      │ │  

  │ │                               <*> RAW driver (/dev/raw/rawN) (OBSOLETE)                                                             │ │  

  │ │                               (256) Maximum number of RAW devices to support (1-8192)                                               │ │  

  │ │                               [*] HPET - High Precision Event Timer                                                                 │ │  

  │ │                               [*]   Allow mmap of HPET                                                                              │ │  

  │ │                               < > Hangcheck timer                                                                                   │ │  

  │ │                                   TPM devices  --->                                                                                 │ │  

  │ │                               < > Telecom clock driver for MPBL0010 ATCA SBC

```

el módulo nvram no es necesario.. el nuevo udev te auto-carga los módulos que son necesarios (incluyendo el de nvidia)

```
localhost linux # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

rlocate                11968  0 

bsd_comp                5632  0 

ppp_synctty             7360  0 

ppp_async               8768  1 

crc_ccitt               2240  1 ppp_async

ppp_generic            22880  7 bsd_comp,ppp_synctty,ppp_async

slhc                    5696  1 ppp_generic

snd_pcm_oss            39008  0 

snd_mixer_oss          14720  1 snd_pcm_oss

xfs                   407304  1 

snd_via82xx            23456  1 

snd_ac97_codec        102296  1 snd_via82xx

snd_ac97_bus            2624  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                70220  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              18632  1 snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          7888  2 snd_via82xx,snd_pcm

snd_mpu401_uart         6784  1 snd_via82xx

snd_rawmidi            19744  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd                    49512  10 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi

nvidia               7748920  32 

i2c_viapro              8536  0 

i2c_core               18328  2 nvidia,i2c_viapro

via_rhine              20296  0 

ehci_hcd               27336  0 

uhci_hcd               20376  0 

usbcore               117480  3 ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd
```

**Prueba si tienes aceleración como root

```

ekz@localhost ~ $ grep -v -e "^$" -e "^#" /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Simple Layout"

    Screen         "Screen 1" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"        # Double buffer extension

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "glx"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "record"

    Load           "xtrap"

    Load           "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard1"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "latam"

    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse1"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "Auto"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "olidata"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 70.0

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 160.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "card0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nvidia corp"

    BoardName      "NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen 1"

    Device         "card0"

    Monitor        "olidata"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "NoLogo" "true"

    Option         "NvAGP" "1"

    Option         "DPMS" "true"

    Option         "CursorShadow" "true"

    Option         "RenderAccel" "true"

    Option         "TripleBuffer" "True"

    Option         "HWCursor" "True"

    Option         "DamageEvents" "True"

    Option         "DynamicTwinView" "False"

    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       8

        Modes      "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       16

        Modes      "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

 Section "DRI"

       Group "video"

   Mode 0666

 EndSection

```

Si al desactivar el agpgart del kernel no te arrancan las X, que error te pone? (y reinstala nvidia-drivers después de hacerlo)

Suerte

SAludos

----------

## Magnum44

Bua! por fin he conseguido cambiar el driver al de Nvidia:

```
# cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

Status:          Enabled

Driver:          NVIDIA

AGP Rate:        8x

Fast Writes:     Enabled

SBA:             Enabled

```

Pero para mi pesar, aún sigo con un rendimiento bastante pobre, pero algo mejor si que va, por ejemplo el chromium a 1280x1024 me da unos 40-50 fps y glxgears:

```
# glxgears

826 frames in 5.0 seconds = 165.091 FPS
```

Con lo que realmente creo que sigue sin funcionar la aceleración 3D como debería. He recompilado el kernel cambiándole unas cuantas opciones que me habeis mostrado, y le he desactivado el agpgart del kernel.

No se me ocurre nada más, ¿a vosotros?

Muchas gracias a todos, ahora por lo menos puedo ver la TV a pantalla completa sin muchos saltos... algo es algo.

¿Creeis que a partir de aquí el problema es la gráfica? me refiero... ¿comprando una nueva ganaría algo? Es que si el problema está en el driver van a ser 200¤ tirados. No se... ¿realmente es tan malo el driver nvidia para linux?

----------

## i92guboj

Bueno, en primer lugar, glxgears no es un benchmark. Da igual lo que diga. No sirve para nada.

Y si, es normal que pille toda tu cpu, glxgears tira mucho de cpu, no es un programa hecho para funcionar optimamente, solo para ver si dri está habilitado. Es un test sencillo, con dos estados: funciona o no funciona. El detalle del fps es totalmente irrelevante, ya que no es la tarjeta la que da ese valor.

 *Magnum44 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pero para mi pesar, aún sigo con un rendimiento bastante pobre, pero algo mejor si que va, por ejemplo el chromium a 1280x1024 me da unos 40-50 fps y glxgears:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Depende de los que entiendas por pobre. Esa tarjeta no es una tarjeta de gama alta. Es del tipo de tarjetas que tienen 256 de ram ddr y valen 60 euros, es decir: bastante normalita, y algo antigua ya. Yo tengo una fx6200 y lo mismo, normalita, y también es antigua.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Con lo que realmente creo que sigue sin funcionar la aceleración 3D como debería. He recompilado el kernel cambiándole unas cuantas opciones que me habeis mostrado, y le he desactivado el agpgart del kernel.
> 
> 

 

Jugando con el agp puedes ganar algo, pero nada realmente decisivo. En el README de nvidia (/usr/share/doc/NVI[tab]...) puedes ver los valores aptos para nvagp en tu xorg.conf.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ¿Creeis que a partir de aquí el problema es la gráfica? me refiero... ¿comprando una nueva ganaría algo? Es que si el problema está en el driver van a ser 200¤ tirados. No se... ¿realmente es tan malo el driver nvidia para linux?

 

El driver de nvidia para linux, actualmente, es el mejor de entre nvidia, ati e intel en cuanto a rendimiento y compatibilidad se refiere. Siempre anda sin problemas en todas las tarjetas de nvidia, y es el que más características soporta (tal es así que los usuario de ati solo pueden usar beryl sin dri por hardware, via aiglx). Eso si, sigue sin estar tan pulido como el de windows, pero se va acercando. Pero milagros no puede hacer. Sería como pedirle peras al olmo, o ciruelas a una geforce 4 mx  :Razz: 

EDITADO

Una posibilidad es que tu tarjeta no se lleve bien con tu placa, o el agp de tu placa sea simplemente malo malo, como los hermanos dalton. Si conoces a algún colega que tenga una nvidia agp más buenecita, podrías hacer pruebas y probar tú mismo antes de decidirte... Como las pruebas tangibles, no hay nada.

----------

## Magnum44

Si, reconozco que mi tarjeta es CUTRE! pero realmente yo no juego en el PC desde hace mucho tiempo, así que sólo la quiero para mover el escritorio y poco más. A lo que me refería es a si puedo mantener un escritorio a 1600x1200 con esta cutre-gráfica y Beryl y no morir en el intento. 

En cuanto a compatibilidad de mi gráfica con la placa base, en windows hace mucho tiempo iba bien. Y en cuanto a que el AGP sea cutre, mi placa base es una Abit KD7-RAID con chipset KT400 y AGP 8x, no debería, en su dia era de las mejores.

Ah, y la gráfica creo que me costó 40¤ y tiene 128Mb de RAM   :Laughing:  (tope cutre, la más barata que pude encontrar en nvidia). Y sobre lo de probar otra gráfica un poco mejor, eso va a ser dificil porque ahora todo dios tiene PCI Express. Pero se intentará.

Muchas gracias!   :Wink: 

----------

## ekz

 *6thpink wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Una posibilidad es que tu tarjeta no se lleve bien con tu placa, o el agp de tu placa sea simplemente malo malo, como los hermanos dalton. Si conoces a algún colega que tenga una nvidia agp más buenecita, podrías hacer pruebas y probar tú mismo antes de decidirte... Como las pruebas tangibles, no hay nada.

 

Placa VIA (especialmente K8M800*) + Amd64 + NVIDIA = peor rendimiento que una nvidia pueda tener   :Sad: 

EDIT: Yo me compré mi 5200 sólo para poner beryl   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *Magnum44 wrote:*   

> Si, reconozco que mi tarjeta es CUTRE! pero realmente yo no juego en el PC desde hace mucho tiempo, así que sólo la quiero para mover el escritorio y poco más. A lo que me refería es a si puedo mantener un escritorio a 1600x1200 con esta cutre-gráfica y Beryl y no morir en el intento. 
> 
> 

 

Ni idea. De Beryl no entiendo mucho. Pero ten en cuenta una cosa: beryl a día de hoy sigue siendo bastante experimental (si, si ya se, en vuestro ordenador va de muerte y ni un fallo y es estable bla bla bla) y no debe ser usado como un medidor del rendimiento. En muchos ordenadores, beryl falla porque sí, en otros va horriblemente lento dependiendo de mil cosas... Prueba y saca tus conclusiones.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> En cuanto a compatibilidad de mi gráfica con la placa base, en windows hace mucho tiempo iba bien. Y en cuanto a que el AGP sea cutre, mi placa base es una Abit KD7-RAID con chipset KT400 y AGP 8x, no debería, en su dia era de las mejores.
> 
> 

 

Bien, una cosa descartada  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Ah, y la gráfica creo que me costó 40¤ y tiene 128Mb de RAM   (tope cutre, la más barata que pude encontrar en nvidia). Y sobre lo de probar otra gráfica un poco mejor, eso va a ser dificil porque ahora todo dios tiene PCI Express. Pero se intentará.
> 
> Muchas gracias!  

 

Yo me dedico al negocio y créeme, mucha gente tiene agp aún. Y las tarjetas agp se siguen vendiendo. Eso si, si tus amigos son de los que van a la última, la cosa estará algo más complicada.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> Y si, es normal que pille toda tu cpu, glxgears tira mucho de cpu, no es un programa hecho para funcionar optimamente, solo para ver si dri está habilitado. Es un test sencillo, con dos estados: funciona o no funciona. El detalle del fps es totalmente irrelevante, ya que no es la tarjeta la que da ese valor.

 

Es verdad, es verdad, pero en mi viejo pentium III que es mucho menos potente que la pc de Magnum tengo mas FPS, como ven en el mensaje que dejé mas arriba, de lo cual deduzco que el problema es la resolución.

Magnum: A 1600x1200 puede ser que el rendimiento que estás sacando de tu nvidia sea el correcto, las FX5200 tienen 4 o 5 años en el mercado ya, no se le puede pedir mucho.

Una buena prueba (para comparar con la mía) bajar la resolución a 1024x768 y ejecutar glxgears, tiene que como mínimo, pasarme por arriba ampliamente.

 *Quote:*   

> Una posibilidad es que tu tarjeta no se lleve bien con tu placa, o el agp de tu placa sea simplemente malo malo, como los hermanos dalton. Si conoces a algún colega que tenga una nvidia agp más buenecita, podrías hacer pruebas y probar tú mismo antes de decidirte... Como las pruebas tangibles, no hay nada.

 

Exacto!

Saludos!

----------

## Magnum44

He probado como decís a bajarle la resolución al escritorio a 1024x768, y este es el resultado de glxgears:

```
 $ glxgears

1086 frames in 5.0 seconds = 217.118 FPS
```

Por lo que apenas gano nada de rendimiento. De cualquier modo, he probado Beryl y se nota un montón la diferencia de rendimiento con el módulo de nvidia en lugar del agpgart, va muuucho mejor con nvidia, pero aún así, se hace pesado para el trabajo diario y además hecho de menos un montón de cosas como por ejemplo el quitarle el borde a las ventanas y la opción de ponerlas sobre el resto (lo uso mucho para la TV y los videos cuando hago algo más). También hecho de menos el no poder tener un wallpaper en cada uno de mis 4 escritorios virtuales...

Tengo que decir que he encontrado cosas wapisimas en beryl que realmente son funcionales ( a parte de bonitas ) como es la función tipo Exposé para seleccionar ventanas, SE SALE! . Actualmente uso Kompose para simular ese efecto, pero es mucho más lento y no se ven tan bien las ventanas. Realmente beryl promete mucho, cuando avancen un poco más me gustará volver a probarlo.

Qué opináis, ¿marco el tema como cerrado? No considero tener toda la aceleración 3D que puede dar esta tarjeta, pero va bastante mejor de como iba antes de empezar este hilo.

Un saludo a todos y muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas.

----------

## i92guboj

Realmente, con composite y beryl no vas a sacar más de esa tarjeta.

Si quieres convencerte, comenta o elimina estas líneas en tu xorg.conf y reinicia las X.

```

Section "Extensions"

        Option  "Composite" "Enable"

        Option  "RENDER" "Enable"

EndSection

```

Ahora, inicia en cualquier otro WM y prueba glxgears. El framerate debería ser al menos del doble. Si es así, puedes cerrar el hilo, porque con composite, no vas a sacar más de esta tarjeta.

Prueba eso a ver que tal  :Smile: 

----------

## Magnum44

Pues si, cuanta razón, desactivando esos parámetros este es el resultado:

```
$ glxgears

3250 frames in 5.0 seconds = 649.888 FPS

3044 frames in 5.0 seconds = 608.693 FPS

```

Pse... a ver si consigo otra gráfica más decente entonces...

Gracias por la ayuda.

----------

